

Today in JS Episode Four: iOS 4.2, HTML5 Canvas, and More - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/1671749163/today-in-js-episode-four-ios-4-2-html5-canvas-and

======
davidkaneda
Scrolling Sencha list via Accelerometer is wicked cool!

